# ER abbreviations



## Andreka1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to ED/ER coding and need some clarification please.  What do the abbreviations (ADX, PPX AND PDX) stand for?  I am thinking ADX is admitting dx, but not sure.


----------



## ringalls (Apr 12, 2013)

ADX= admitting diagnosis
PPX= principal procedure 
PDX= principal diagnosis
 hope this helps
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald, CCS, CPC, FCS, CEDC, CEMC

CEO 

Medical Reimbursement Specialists, LLC Codeaid LLC


----------

